# 25w heater for 2 and 3 gallons?



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought a Marina 17w heater last week, and when I was testing it out, I noticed that the light didn't even go on, and it certainly didn't heat the water. I was testing it in a bowl full of lukewarm water. Right now I have a Marina 10w in my fish's 2 gallon which doesn't warm the water enough, and I am planning to get a 3 gallon tank next week. I'm bringing the 17w Marina heater back to the store and intend to swap it for a 25w elite heater. It doesn't have an adjustable thermostat, so I'm worried that 25 watts might be too much for a 2 or 3 gallon tank, even though it's suppose to stop heating when the water reaches a certain temperature. This is the heater I want to get: http://www.petcetera.ca/Products/Fish/Heaters/Elite-Submersible-Pre-Set-Heater-25W.aspx Would this be ok? I want to put it in his 2 gallon first so he gets used to it before transferring him to the new 3 gallon tank.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

If the 25W is not adjustable, it will be too much for your little tank. Yes, they have internal thermostats, but all heaters works along with the ambient temperature in the room. A 25W could quickly overheat such a small tank. I'm a larger tank person so I always use my adjustable 50W and turned them down to 76. That has always given me a steady 80 in both of my 2.5 gals. The 25W would be okay if it were adjustable. I tried a non-adjustable 10W in one of my 2.5gals and it must've malfunctioned. Within 48 hours it was 86 degrees! I quickly opted for an adjustable.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, my 10w heater is not adjustable either and only keeps his tank at 25 Celsius (around 75 Fahrenheit). But the top of his bowl is open so I think a lot of the heat escapes through there. The tank I'm getting will have a lid, so I need to take that into consideration. I can't find small adjustable heaters anywhere around here. Do you think I should stick with the 17w for when I get the 3 gallon tank?


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Many people have great luck with the smaller, non-adjustable heaters. I wish I could help, but I'm not very experienced at smaller tanks. I only use my 2.5gals for QT tanks when I buy new bettas. So the 50W adjustables work great for the few weeks I need them - then I use them for the new 10gals I set up. I have limited knowledge and what I know about 2.5gals, I've already shared. On a long term basis I'm not the expert. I'm sure others will step in. Lots of folks have your exact set up and many years at non-adjustable heaters.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

That's ok. Thanks for the advice you could give. I at least know now that 25w would be too much for a 3 gallon. :-D


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

You're welcome and good luck!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

the elites are adjustable, I have one in a 2 gallon that works just fine


----------



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

Is this 25w heater adjustable? I assumed it wasn't since it says pre-set.


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

I have had really good luck with the Tetra HT10 50W submersible heater. I have three of them and they keep my 1.8, 2.5, and 6.6 gal tanks all at around 78 degrees. It is non-adjustable.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

I had a 25W Tetra heater, but it was defective so I brought it back and got the Marina 10W. I'm going to the city next week Tuesday, so I'll be doing some shopping around at different stores. If all else fails, I was thinking of trying a Tetra heater again, (hopefully a working one this time). It does say for 2 to 10 gallons on the package.


----------



## SamanthaC02 (Aug 4, 2011)

I just bought the marineland 10w (it says for 3 gallon right on the box) today, had it in for about 5 hours now and the water has been at a steady 78 for 3 or 4 hours and doesn't seem to be getting to hot since my betta is chilling right next to it as I type this. I have it in a 3 gallon with no filter/circulation and temp seems to be pretty even around the tank. It's preset to 78F, I couldn't find any small/low watt adjustable ones 

I'm happy with the purchase so far! 
Here's a link to it:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3792732&lmdn=Fish+Heating


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Hikari said:


> Is this 25w heater adjustable? I assumed it wasn't since it says pre-set.


it is, the knob on top is for adjusting it, that's why it mentions 68 to 86 degrees, think when it says pre set it just means it's supposed to come already adjusted to 78, though I still ended up spending a day or so tweaking it slightly


----------



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

They don't sell the Marineland brand over here, just the Marina one that is pretty similar in design. But the Marina ones don't work as well since my Marina 10w doesn't keep my fish's 2 gallon bowl warm enough.



Tisia said:


> it is, the knob on top is for adjusting it, that's why it mentions 68 to 86 degrees, think when it says pre set it just means it's supposed to come already adjusted to 78, though I still ended up spending a day or so tweaking it slightly


Awesome! Then I'll definitely get the Elite. I really want to be able to control it. And it's cheaper than the Marina brand too. I've read some positive reviews about it, so I think it'll work out great. :-D

Thank you so much to everyone for your advice and for helping me make up my mind. (^^)


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

EDIT: Sorry, didn't see page 2. Ignore this post.

There were two tetra heaters for small tanks. The HT10 is the good one. I've heard bad things about the other.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

They don't sell the HT10 around here. The only Tetra brand heaters I could find are the ones at Walmart. They're really cheap, like $12. The smallest one was a 25w that was meant for 2 to 5 gallons. I was testing it out, and a few hours later a burning smell came from it. Luckily my fish wasn't in the tank I was testing it out in, though I don't think it would have electricuted him, but still. I don't trust this one anymore at least.


----------



## Slybarman (May 20, 2011)

Another vote for the Hagen 25W elite. I have been using it in a 2 gal betta tank for 4-5 months and it works great. It holds a very accurate temperature and the indicator light is useful.

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submersible-Preset-Heater-25-Watt/dp/B00106X8QG/ref=cm_lmf_tit_2_rsrssi0


----------



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks. I've read a lot more positive reviews about this heater than negative. It seems quite popular, so I think I'll be bringing my Marina brand back and getting the 25W Elite.


----------



## Slybarman (May 20, 2011)

For size reference, you can kinda see what it looks like in my 2 gallon here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwNNC5h5o7o

It is on the back right - next to the filter.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, that's a beautiful tank! Your cute little fishy looks like he's really enjoying it too. ^^


----------



## Slybarman (May 20, 2011)

Thanks. 

For the $25 or so,the 2 gallon PETCO hex does make a fine little betta tank and the elite heater has been a perfect match for it. (Knock on wood) our fishy has been happy and healthy in it.

http://www.petco.com/product/113933/PETCO-Hex-Freshwater-Aquarium.aspx


----------



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

I see it has a built in filter. That's the first time I've ever seen that in a tank.


----------



## Slybarman (May 20, 2011)

Yes, it comes with the filter and LED lighting and both work off just one plug - which is good because then the other outlet is free for the heater.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, that's one advanced tank! I wish they sold them around here.


----------



## Slybarman (May 20, 2011)

BTW - though not an advertised feature of the Hagen heater, my fish thinks it makes a fine hammock.

.


----------

